# Perkins Injures Shoulder / Has Surgery



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Celtics Vice President of Media Relations Jeff Twiss confirmed Friday morning that Kendrick Perkins suffered a shoulder injury during offseason workouts in Waltham on Thursday. Twiss said that Perkins will be observed by doctors "in the near future" for further diagnosis. There is no definitive word at this time on the nature of the injury, or any timetable on a return. 

Perkins had just returned to Waltham to begin offseason workouts this week. Celtics.com will have more information as it becomes available. 

Perkins also suffered a shoulder dislocation last season at practice on February 8


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*

That's not good.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*

son of a :brokenhea :raised_ey :brokenhea


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*

I think it's safe to say that Veal is to blame for this. Obviously his shoulder didn't heal. :curse:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*

On the positive side, at least he was there with other young guys and practiced.



> Perkins and Green in the House
> 
> While Kendrick Perkins was seen on the stair-stepper during the pre-draft workouts, Gerald Green emerged after the workouts concluded to run through some offensive sets with Armond Hill, Dave Wohl and Clifford Ray along with Al Jefferson. Dan Dickau, sporting his new, longer hairdo, was also spotted running the treadmill.
> 
> Stay tuned to Celtics.com this summer as we continue to check in with the guys as they workout this summer in preparation for training camp.



In other news, the Celtics are now taking applications for the Dance Team meaning that Lant can now legally apply. Good look Lant from all of bbb.net.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*

I hope Green hit the weight room.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*



agoo101284 said:


> I hope Green hit the weight room.


I hope he hit a "All You Can Eat Buffet"


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*

I hope Tony Allen don't hit no hoes.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*

I think I have sympathy pains for Perk. My shoulder is now thuroughly in pain.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*

Celts’ Perkins to undergo surgery



> Claiming that the procedure wouldn’t “affect next year or his career,” Celtics director of basketball operations Danny Ainge said yesterday that Kendrick Perkins will have surgery on his left shoulder after dislocating it for a second time earlier this week.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*



Causeway said:


> Celts’ Perkins to undergo surgery


It may not jeopadize Perk's career, but it'll do so to Danny's since he was the one who signed that goon of a player to ruin Perk...in freaking practice.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*

The surgery won't effect Perk's career? What kind of language is that? I would expect "he'll be ready for camp," or somethign similar. But saying that it won't effect Perk's career makes me think that this will effect Perk's career.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*

I blame three of the seven deadly sins on Brian Scalabrine.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*



Premier said:


> I blame three of the seven deadly sins on Brian Scalabrine.


Hell, I might even go for five (pride, envy, gluttony, greed and sloth) but please don't ever mention his name and lust in the same sentence. That's an image I don't want to think about!!!


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*



BackwoodsBum said:


> Hell, I might even go for five (pride, envy, gluttony, greed and sloth) but please don't ever mention his name and lust in the same sentence. That's an image I don't want to think about!!!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*



agoo101284 said:


> The surgery won't effect Perk's career? What kind of language is that? I would expect "he'll be ready for camp," or somethign similar. But saying that it won't effect Perk's career makes me think that this will effect Perk's career.


He'll be fine. I have a cousin that used to ride motocross when he was in his teens and early 20s. Like most people that do that sort of thing he turned one of his shoulders into jelly. As he works in the construction trade the shoulder got worse over the years. So he had it operated on a couple of years back and he's fine now. The operation has some sort of weird name (I'll have to ask him), but essentially they tighten the shoulder socket. The thing is, when you dislocate a shoulder, the ligaments don't return to their pre-injury state, they loosen. This makes ensuing dislocations more likely. Perkins original dislocation was in high school, he and the training staff tried strengthening the surrounding muscles as a long-term solution, but obviously that didn't work. Moobs' injuring of Perkins was obviously catastrophic enough that Perk's shoulder is futzed, but after they re-tighten the socket he should be fine. The lesson of all this is that the dance team needs to be at practise, if Perkins were staring at their breasts rather than Moobs' he might not have been injured.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*

I hope he can be ready to go by camp. It totally sucks that he's going to miss the summer since he's such a gym rat and has done so much in the past 2 Summers. I just hope this fixes it for good and he doesn't have any more issues with it. We need him totally healthy this season.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*



whiterhino said:


> I hope he can be ready to go by camp. It totally sucks that he's going to miss the summer since he's such a gym rat and has done so much in the past 2 Summers. I just hope this fixes it for good and he doesn't have any more issues with it. We need him totally healthy this season.


On the positive side, he wouldn't have been able to play in the summer league anyway...the negative is, of course, that he won't be able to do anything over the summer.

15 million...sigh.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*

TAllen42, I don't know which is more disturbing, Veal showing his love for Jefferson or the fact that you knew where to find that picture :raised_ey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Perkins Injures Shoulder*



> Boston center has surgery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> "Let's just get it over with and be ready by training camp," Perkins said. "It's just a minor setback. I just have to change my plans about what I'm going about this summer. I hope this is the last time having to deal with it. It's just part of growing up. I'm going to have to deal with it."





> Perkins said he can start rehabbing by riding on the exercise bikes in two weeks, but will be in the sling for four weeks.
> 
> "It's three and a half weeks now," Perkins said. "I'm already counting."
> 
> ...


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Premier said:


>


 That is good news ahhhh I breathe a sigh of releif


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

whiterhino said:


> That is good news ahhhh I breathe a sigh of releif


I still see Veal on the team, can't say I'm _too_ happy.

http://www.nba.com/celtics/roster/


----------

